# Flounder timing



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK you old stabbers and jiggers:

Around Orange Beach and Pensacola Bay

When do the flounder get shallow enough for good gigging?

I don't have a rig, just a kayak and battery setup.

An in your experience, what is the best month?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Afrernoon
Gigged my first limit on April 6,2010. Saw a few fish earlier, but they were scattered and small. This earl;y spring may cause things to heat up a little earlier this year.
Good Luck
bamafan611


----------



## feebleoldman (Feb 23, 2011)

March and April seem to be when they start to migrate into the bay


----------

